# Looking for players in Melbourne, Australia



## jack_frost1980 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all. I am currently in the process of emigrating from the UK to Australia, and I am looking for players in Melbourne. I will be living in Mulgrave and so anyone in the surrounding suburbs who is interested, get in touch. I am expecting to arrive in Australia around February '06 so I am trying to make contact with other gamers beforehand, so I can get back into it as quickly as possible.

I mostly enjoy DMing to playing, but either suits me, and I currently run/play in D&D 3.5 or AD&D 2nd Edition games (I am happy to use either rules, based on the preferences of anyone who wants to play).

Hope to hear from you soon...


----------

